# Before and After... No More Topknots



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Well, after months of thinking it over, I finally built up the courage to completely cut off Max's and Henry's topknots.
I know it is just hair, but it took soooo long for them to grow to the point that all of the hair around their eyes could be put up into a topknot.
Boy, they looked cute with topknots. For two minutes! Then they started wrestling, and zooming around, and their hair would be in their eyes. I swear, they spent ninety percent of the day unable to see. I felt guilty. So I took a deep breath and did it. Not bad! I forgot how big and cute their eyes are! They seem happier too, which is the most important part.
Here are Max and Henry, before and after. Now nothing will interfere with the wrestling and zooming!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I love it. They look like puppies.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

They look super cute!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

He does look great. You will have to explain to the vet why he lost 2 pounds. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## MustangMama (Dec 17, 2015)

Awww they are beautiful either way. I've only had Sophie for little over 3 months. I gave up on trying to get her to wear a bow and cut the hair. The top knots are so cute but not really worth the trouble.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

So cute. Love it


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

They look great!! I had Tyler in a topknot for about a minute and that was it. It's fun and easy and probably even more comfortable for them.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

They look so adorable. I do think it shows off their beautiful eyes more, too.:wub::wub:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Aww they look so cute!! Dewey and Violets topknot stays pretty well in all day. Laurel's the one that comes lose.i can't bring myself to cut hers off.i guess because she's a girl,plus the gazillion bows that I've bought !!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

They look so cute, when I first read I thought what a mistake, but no, they even look cuter:wub:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

They do look really cute without them, I agree. I would be tempted to try but I don't fancy having to cut the hair around their eyes.


----------



## luvsmalts (Oct 21, 2008)

They look great, I love top knots in other people's dogs I just don't have the patience.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I think the pups are not sorry! They look super cute!
I wish I had the courage to cut Kitzi! Lisi has to wear piggies due to her ear issue---can't imagine her any other way.


----------



## ttatum1001 (Nov 11, 2015)

Topknots are cute but I think you made the right deision. I'm sure the pups are so much happier


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I love the new look and had to laugh at the 2nd photo of the comb over.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Every time I have cut off topknots, I have been depressed about it. It takes me a bit to get over the change in looks too.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

They look adorable! I tried topknots twice with Sissy but she didn't like them. And when they were cut off she was so happy! Like you could really tell she liked it so much better!


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

I love their no top knot look--such cuties:wub:

I have that with Trissie. I put a ponytail holder in and a bow and within a few minutes it's either out or there are pieces of hair in hair face--obviously her hair is still growing, but boy is it a pain to keep fixing and I do feel bad when it looks like she can't see!


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Thanks everyone for all the nice comments!
They do seem happier, and I am sure they are glad not to have me fixing their hairdos constantly!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

They look really cute. You did a great job!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

They do look adorable!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Wow, Kathleen...your really turning into such the master groomer! The boys look great!
I love them without the topknots. You can see their big, beautiful eyes now.
So, so cute!


----------

